
UPDATE: Zero to web analytics for sideproject in under 30 seconds - nautical
https://centi.in/
======
nautical
Smart query is now available

Sample :

country = "US" and page = "/"

width < 600 and page = "/m.index"

( country = "US" or country = "CA" ) and page = "/"

referer = "reddit.com" and country = "US"

page = "/signupForm" and timeonpage > 20

